# الرد على سلسلة " تنبيه الغفلان عن التجسد و عبادة الإنسان " ج1 لمحمود داود



## Abdel Messih (7 يناير 2013)

سلام المسيح لكل من يقبله و لا سلام قال الرب للأشرار

" *تنبيه الغفلان عن التجسد عبادة الإنسان *" هي سلسلة من ثلاثة حلقات ألقاها محمود داود ( ميمو ) في إحدى غُرف البالتوك بتاريخ :
الجزء الأول : 10 - 11 - 2012
الجزء الثاني : 11 - 11 - 2012
الجزء الثالث : 15 - 11 - 2012

و اليوم سنرد بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح على الجزء الأول , و قد تم تفريغه في عدة شبهات سأقتبسها كتابة ثم أرد عليها , و نضع إليكم رابط المحاضرة الأولى , لربما نسينا شيئاً لم يتم تفريغه , فإذا سمع أحد المحاضرة يُنبهنا إليه , و لربما يظُن أحد أننا تجاهلنا بعض النقاط التي بحسب فكر المعاندين أنها تهدم المسيحية , فنحن في إنتظار تفريغهم للنقاط الهدّامة للمسيحية التي تجاهلناها في نظرهم , لنرد عليها أيضاً , هادمين ظنونا وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله ,  و مستأسرين كل فكر إلى طاعة المسيح ( كورنثوس الثانية 10 : 5 ) 

الشبهة كما ألقاها ميمو صوتياً : المحاضرة الأولى

و الآن نضع تفريغ الشبهات كما استطعنا أن نُفرغها و نرد عليها:




> [FONT=&quot]1 – هل لكي يكون الرب عادلاً و رحيماً في  وقت واحد , فهذا يعني التناقض ؟ لإنه يريد ان يموت آدم ليكون عادلاً و ان  لا يموت ليكون رحيماً !!


لا ليس هناك تناقض على الإطلاقلكن ببساطةكان من غير اللائق بصلاح الرب أن يرجع في كلمته ( موتاً تموت ) , و كان من  غير اللائق ايضاً بصلاح الرب أن يترك ما خلقه على صورته ومثاله يهلك هكذا  كإرادة الشيطان , لإنه لو تركها تهلك فهكذا تتم إرادة المعاند و تبطل إرادة  الله

و هذا ما أكده القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :
[/FONT] " 1 - لأجل هذا إذن ساد الموت أكثر و عم الفساد على  البشر , و بالتالي كان الجنس البشري سائراً نحو الهلاك , هذا من ناحية , و  من ناحية أخرى كان الإنسان العاقل المخلوق على صورة الله آخذاً في التلاشي ,  و كانت خليقة الله آخذة في الانحلال .

 2 - لأن الموت أيضاً , و كما قلت سابقاً , صارت له  سيادة شرعية علينا ( بسبب التَّعَدِّي ) , منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعداً , و كان  من المستحيل التهرب من حكم الناموس , لأن الله هو الذي وضعه بسبب التعدي ,  فلو حدث هذا لأصبحت النتيجة مرعبة حقاً و غير لائقة في نفس الوقت .

 3 - لأنه ( أولاً ) من غير طبعاً أن الهه بعدما تكلَّم بشيء مَرَّة يتضح  أنه فيما بعد كاذب , أي أن الله بعد أن أمر أنَّ الإنسان يموت موتاً , أن  يتعدى الوصية ولا يموت , بل تُبْطَل كلمة الله , و سيكون الله غير صادق إن  كان الإنسان لا يموت بعد أن قال الله إنه سيموت .

 4 - ثانياً , كان سيصبح من غير اللائق أن تَهْلَك الخليقة و ترجع إلى العدم  بالفساد تلك الخليقة التي خُلِقَتْ عاقلة , و كان لها شركة في الكلمة .

 5 - و أيضاً لأنه سيكون من غير اللائق بصلاح الله أن تَفَنَى خليقته بسبب غواية الشيطان للبشة .

 6 - و من ناحية أخرى كان سيصبح من غير اللائق على الإطلاق أن تتلاشى صنعة الله بيد البشر إما بسبب إهمالهم أو بسبب غواية الشيطان .

 7 - فطالما طال الفساد الخليقة العاقلة , و كانت صنعة الله في طريقها إلى  الفناء , فما الذي كان يجب على الله الصالح أن يفعله ؟ أيترك الفساد يسيطر  على البشر , و الموت ليسود عليهم ؟ و ما المنفعة إذن من خلقتهم منذ البدء ؟  لأنه كان أفضل بالحرى ألاّ يُخلقوا بالمرة من أن يُخلقوا و بعد ذلك  يُهملوا يفنوا .

 8 - فلو أن الله أهمل ولم يبال بهلاك صنعته , لأظهر إهماله هذا ضعفه و ليس  صلاحه . و لو أن الله خلق الإنسان ثم أهمله اكلن هذا ضعفاً أكثر مما لو أنه  لم يخلقه أصلاً .

 9 - لأنه لو لم يكن قد خلق الإنسان لما تجرأ أحد أن ينسب إليه الضعف . أما و  قد خلقه و أتى به من العدم إلى الوجود فقد كان سيصبح من غير اللائق بالمرة  أن تفنى المخلوقات أمام عيني الخالق .

 10 - كان يجب إذن أن لا يُترك البشر لينقادوا للفساد لأن هذا يُعتبر عملاً غير لائق و يتعارض مع صلاح الله


 المرجع : كتاب " تجسد الكلمة - للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي " مؤسسة القديس  أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية , نصوص آبائية 107 , صفحات  15 و 16 و 17 .​ 

فإذاً لا يوجد تناقض بين العدل و الرحمة , و إنما كان  من اللائق جداً بصلاح الله و محبته للبشر أن يتجسد من أجلنا , فنرى في  التجسد أن المحبة الإلهية و الصلاح الإلهي أن كل منهم في توافق تام مع الآخر , و ليس  أن هناك تناقض بين العدل و الرحمة !!




> [FONT=&quot]2 – الداعي للتجسد هو الخطيئة الأصلية , هو خطيئة آدم


السبب  الرئيسي للتجسد هو محبة الله لإنسان و إرادة الرب أن يُخلّص الإنسان من  الخطية , و ليس أن الخطية هي السبب الذي أتى من أجله الرب , الرب أتى من  أجل الإنسان هازماً الخطية , هذا ما أكدناه من خلال كلام القديس أثناسيوس

فقد صار ابن الله إنساناً , ليجعل الإنسان ابناً لله , و هذا ما أكده ايضاً القديس إيريناؤس :

[/FONT] " من أجل ذلك صار الكلمة إنساناً , و صار ابن الله ابناً للإنسان ; لكي يتَّحد الإنسان بالكلمة , فينال التبني و يصير ابناً لله . "

 المرجع : كتاب " أقوال مضيئة لآباء الكنيسة " , دار القديس يوحنا الحبيب للنشر , صفحة 18 . ​ 


> [FONT=&quot]3 – هل معنى أن الابن هو الذي تجسد أنه انفصل عن الآب ؟


بالطبع هذا الكلام ناتج عن شخص لا يفهم الوحدانية ولا يفهم الثالوث!

فهو يعتقد أن لفظ  "الإبن تجسد" أن هذا يعني أن الإبن قد إنفصل عن الآب والروح القدس، وتجسد،  أو أن الإبن هو "جــــزء" من الجوهر فعندما يتجسد هو ولا يتجسد الآب فيكون  قد تجسد "جــزأ" من الثالوث!!، يا للسخرية من هذا الكلام!


في البداية يجب شرح هذه النقطة من جانب الثالوث تحديداً، فكل أقنوم ليس جزءً في الجوهر، بل كل أقنوم هو كامل الجوهر بغير نقص ولا تجزييء،  فعندما نقول "الإبن تجسد" فإن هذه العبارة تعادل تماما عبارة "الله تجسد"،  وليس "جزء من الله تجسد".. هذا لان طبيعة الإبن هى نفس طبيعة الآب هى نفس  طبيعة الروح القدس، وهى نفسها ذات الطبيعة الواحدة لله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم، إذن، لماذا نقول أن الإبن تجسد؟ نقول هذا لان أقنوم الإبن هو أقنوم الإعلان الإلهي، فهو الذي كان يظهر في العهد القديم، وهو الذي يظهر في العهد الجديد، وهو الأقنوم الذي أعلن الآب (يوحنا 1: 18)، فمع أنه ظهر لنا على الأرض جسدياً، إلا أنه كان متحد أزلاً وأبداً بالجوهر الإلهي الواحد..[/FONT]

لو كان هكذا فكيف يقول الكتاب :

[Q-BIBLE]
 Joh 1:18  الله لم يره أحد قط. الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 أو كيف يقول و هو أمامنا على الأرض :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Joh 14:11  صدقوني أني في الآب والآب في وإلا فصدقوني لسبب الأعمال نفسها. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 فكيف يمكن أن نتخيل أن الآب و الابن منفصلين في حين أنهم واحد ؟
[Q-BIBLE]
 Joh 10:30  أنا والآب واحد». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 ثم إذا كانا بالحق أنفصلا فكيف يقول المسيح أن الذي أرسله ( أي الآب ) معه , فهو يُقر أنه ارسله و في نفس الوقت لم يتركه :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Joh 8:29  والذي أرسلني هو معي ولم يتركني الآب وحدي لأني في كل حين أفعل ما يرضيه». 
[/Q-BIBLE]



> [FONT=&quot]4 – هل يوجد تميز بين لاهوت الآب و الابن و لاهوت الروح القدس ؟[/FONT]


الحقيقة الكلام دا غريب جداً !!
فلو وُجد تمايز بين لاهوت و بين لاهوت و بين الروح القدس , فهكذا هناك ثلاثة آلهة فعلاً , و هذا ما رفضناه :






​ 
المرجع : كتاب " مجمع خلقيدونية - إعادة فحص " للأب ف. سي. صموئيل , نشر دار باناريون , صفحات 297 و 298 .​ 
و لكننا أكدنا على أن اللاهوت هو واحد , فيقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي :





​المرجع  : كتاب "  الإيمان بالثالوث - الفكر اللاهوتي الكتابي للكنيسة الجامعة في  القرون  الأولى " , لتوماس ف.تورانس , نشر دار باناريون , صفحة 340 .​ 
فبالتالي  لا يوجد أي تمايز بين لاهوت الآب ولاهوت الابن ولاهوت الروح  القدس , إذ أن  لاهوت الآب هو نفسه لاهوت الابن هو نفسه لاهوت الروح القدس .




> [FONT=&quot]5 – ازاي الاتحاد بدون اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ؟[/FONT]


نقول عن إتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في ربنا يسوع المسيح :
اتحاداً كاملاً أقنومياً جوهرياً , بدون اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحالة

فيمكن تشبيه الاتحاد الذي تم بين اللاهوت و الناسوت , بالحديد المُحمى  بالنار , فحينما وضعنا الحديد في النار فهو لم يتحول للنار , ولا النار تحولت لحديد، و إنما ظل  الحديد حديداً , و النار ظلّت ناراً , و مع ذلك فلو أتى أحداً و مس الحديد  المُحمى بإنه سيشعر بحرارة النار , بالرغم من أنه مس الحديد , بهذه الكيفية  كان الاتحاد بين اللاهوت و الناسوت مع الفارق بالطبيع في التشبيه

أنظر ما يقوله القديس يوحنا فم الذهب :
 " إن الكلمة ... و صار ابن الإنسان , و هو ما يزال ابن الله الحقيقى , لكى يجعل أبناء البشر أبناء الله .* لأن العظيم عندما يأتى إلى الوضيع فإنه لا يفقد شيئاً من مجده*  , بل يرفع الوضيع و يُقيمه من وضاعته ... *فالمسيح لم يعترِ طبيعته نقص ما بسبب تنازله إلينا *, بل نحن القابعون فى المهانة و الطلمة رفعنا إلى المجد الفائق "

 المرجع : " تجسد و رأينا مجده - للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم " مؤسسة القديس  أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية , نصوص آبائية 96 , صفحة 8 .​


> [FONT=&quot]6 – هل عقيدة ان اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت غير موجودة في الكتاب ؟[/FONT]


في الحقيقة نحن نعرف أن امثال ميمو يريدون اشياء حرفية لا تعنينا بشئ , يعني لو مجبتش لفظ " اللاهوت متحد بالناسوت " يبقى مفيش !!
و دا بالطبع منطق مريض , فانا أعرف ان كتابي قال :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Joh 1:14  والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
فكيف يصير الكلمة جسداً يا ميمو ؟ منتظرين شرحه الموثق بالأدلة
فإننا نعلم أن الكلمة عندما صار جسداً فإنه هو الإتحاد يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :

 " فما كان الإنسان يتألَّه لو كان اتحد بمخلوق , أي  لو لم يكن الابن إلهاً حقاً , و ما كان الإنسان يدخل إلى حضرة الآب لو لم  يكن الذي لَبِسَ الجسد , هو كلمة الآب الحقيقي بالطبيعة . لأنه إن كان  غريباً عنَّا لا يكون شيء مشتركاً بيننا و بينه , هكذا ما كان الإنسان  يتألَّه لو لم يكن* الكلمة الصائر جسداً هو كلمة الآب الخصوصي الحقيقي بحسب الطبيعة . لأجل ذلك قد صار مثل هذا الاتحاد* , لكي يوحِّد بالذي له طبيعة اللاهوت , ذاك الذي بطبيعته مجرد إنسان , فيصير خلاصه و تأليهه مضمونَين . "

 المرجع : " أقوال مضيئة لآباء الكنيسة " , دار القديس يوحنا الحبيب للنشر , صفحة 56 .​ الأمر الثاني هو أن الكتاب المقدس أحياناً ينسب الأفعال التي هى بحسب الجسد (المتحد باللاهوت) إلى اللاهوت، وينسب الأفعال التي هى بحسب اللاهوت (المتحد بالناسوت) إلى الناسوت، وأحياناً أخرى ينسب أفعالاً تخص الناسوت واللاهوت، لـ المسيح، أو يسوع..


 أو ماذا يقول عن قول القديس بولس الرسول عن المسيح ؟ :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Col 2:9  فإنه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا. 
[/Q-BIBLE]



> [FONT=&quot]7 – ألا تستنكر أن يولد الرب من العضو التناسلي من امرأة ؟[/FONT]


في الحقيقة إن هذا السؤال يدُل على تفاهة و غباء ليس إلا !!
حينما يُريد الرب أن يأخذ الجسد و يولد من امرأة , أتريده ان يولد مثلاً من أذنيها !!!

ثم لو كان هكذا , ألا تستنكر انت ايضاً أن يصنع الله هذا العضو التناسلي ,  فإن كان لاق به أن يصنعه , أنستحي نحن أن يولد منه ( و هو الشئ الطبيعي  لإني لم أرى قبلاً امرأة تلد من أذنيها أو فمها مثلاً !! ) ؟

لو بمنطقك فيجب على كل إنسان أن يستحي من أنه وُلِد من امرأة بهذا الشكل , و عجبي , ألا تستحي من إنك وُلِدت ؟!!

فإن إلهي لا يخلق شيئاً سيئاً , بل أن كل ما يصنعه فإذ هو حسن جداً لإنه  صنعة الرب , ولا يصير شيئاً مما خلقه الرب فاسد و سئ إلا بالشيطان أو  بالإنسان بإغواء الشيطان , فطالما أن الرب وُلد من امرأة لم تتنجس بل عاشت  أيام طفولتها في هيكل الرب , و لها شهادة من ملاك الرب بأنها هي الممتلئة  نعمة :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Luk 1:26  وفي الشهر السادس، أرسل الله الـملاك جبرائيل إلى مدينة في الجليل اسمها الناصرة،  
Luk 1:27  إلى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف، واسم العذراء مريم.  
Luk 1:28  فدخل إليها فقال: (( إفرحي، أيتها الـممتلئة نعمة، الرب معك )).  
[/Q-BIBLE]
 فهي استحقت أن تدعى فعلاً أم الرب :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Luk 1:43  من أين لي أن تأتيني أم ربي؟  
[/Q-BIBLE]
 و لكن يقول القديس بولس الرسول :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Tit 1:15  كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين، وأما للنجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا، بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

و قد أوقع ميمو نفسه في مشكلة حينما حاول مقارنة ما نؤمن به من ميلاد الرب من القديسة مريم العذراء , بموضوع نفخ إله الإسلام في فرج امرأة تُدعى مريم التي ولدت عيسى بحسب كلام القرآن فيستشهد ميمو بالنص الوارد في سورة الأنبياء الذي يقول:

وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ (91)

ثم يستشهد بالنص الوارد في سورة التحريم الذي يقول:

وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا *فِيهِ* مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ (12)

ثم ينقل سؤال على لسان المسيحي (ويسميه النصراني): إزاي يا مسلم تيجي تقول  أن الله ينفخ في فروج النساء؟ ..ثم بعد ذلك يقول للسامعين أنه لكي يرد  المسلم على هذا السؤال فلابد أن يفحم النصراني أولاً ثم يرد عليه!! أن  يهدمه ثم يبنيه!! ويصف الفهم "النصراني" بالفهم السقيم والخاطيء!!

وقبل أن أطحن ميمو نفسه، أود القول، أن السؤال لا يوجد فيه إلا إستفسار،  فلا يوجد في السؤال أي حجة، والنقطة الآخرى، هو موضوع "الفهم السقيم  الخاطيء"، فنجد أن ميمو نفسه يعتمد في كل شيء تقريباً على فهمه الخاطيء  والسقيم تماماً خصوصا في اللاهوتيات، التي يظن انه يفهم فيها أي شيء، وهو  أقل معرفةً من الحضيض..

لنبدأ طحن ميمو، 

  أولاً: (إسلامياً) النص الإلهي المعجز الذي كتبه الله، والذي يقصد فيه كل  حرف، إذ انه أملاه حرفياً ، حرفاً حرفاً، وكلمة كلمة، على رسوله محمد، واضح  وصريح، ويقول : أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا *فِيهِ*..  والهاء هنا تعود على الفرج نفسه، والمتكلم هنا هو الله بنفسه، أم أن  المسلمون يقصود ان جبريل هو القائل لهذا الكلام من نفسه؟، فالنافخ هنا هو  الله، نفخ في ماذا؟ في فرج مريم!! لماذا تفعل هذا يا الله (الإسلامي)؟ لا  نعرف، أما كنت تستطيع أن تقول للشيء كن فيكون كما هو معروف عنك؟ لماذا  النفخ؟ والنفخ بالتحديد؟​ 
  ثانياً: رد ميمو على هذا السؤال نلخصه في الجملة الشهيرة المعروفة لدى  المصريين وهى "لا تعايرني ولا اعايرك، الهم طايلني وطايلك"! فرد ميمو يقول  فيه أن المسيحي لا يستنكر أن يولد إلهه من فرج إمرأة ولكنه يستنكر أن ينفخ  الله في فرج إمرأة!!، فعلى المستوى العقلي، هل هذا منطق سليم؟ فلنفترض أن  المعترض يهودي أو ملحد، فكيف سيكون ردك؟!!


ثالثاً: هناك فروقات عدة بين الموقف المسيحي والموقف الإسلامي، ونلخصها في الآتي:

1. المسيحي يؤمن بتجسد الله وظهوره، لكن المسلم لا يؤمن بتجسد الله ولا ظهروه في جسد!

2. الإعتراض أصلا إسلامي، وليس مسيحي، إذ من إعترض أولا على مسألة أن كيف يولد الإله من فرج إمراة هم المسلمون، ومن هنا جاء الرد المسيحي.

3. الولادة الطبيعية هى من الرحم، ولا يوجد أي سوء أو إشمئذاذ أن يولد المسيح من إمرأة بالطريقة العادية تماماً، فلو كانت طريقة مهينة للمولودين بها، فكل البشر مولودون بها، ومنهم الانبياء! فهل الإنبياء يعرفهم أنهم مولودون من إمرأة بشكل طبيعي؟ سيردون ويقولون، ولكن نحن نتكلم عن الله، وليس عن الأنبياء إذ انهم بشر وينطبق عليهم كل ما للبشر، وهنا يسقط المسلمون في فخ الفهم، فينسون أو يتناسون، أن من ولد من العذراء هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت وليس اللاهوت! ولهذا فقد أخذ المسيح من العذراء القديسة مريم ناسوته، لكن في الحالة الإسلامية، لا يوجد ناسوت، فما الداعي لكي يفعل إله الإسلام هذا الفعل بطبيعته الألهية؟!

4. نجد هنا أن الكتاب المقدس عندما أراد أن  يعلمنا كيف حبلت السيدة العذراء، قد أبدع في وصف هذا الحبل المقدس، فقال  "الروح القدس يحل عليك" و "قوة العلي تظللك" لذلك "القدوس" المولود منك،  يدعى إبن الله!، فنجد هنا الوصف رائع ومدهش حقاً، فقد تكلم عن "الروح القدس" أي أحد الأقانيم، ثم تكلم عن "الآب" أحد الأقانيم" ثم تكلم عن "إبن الله" أي احد الأقانيم!، وربط بينهم بكلمة "القدوس المولود"، فهل ترون أي شيء جسدي جنسي؟ لكن على النقيض تماماً، نرى أن قصة ميلاد المسيح بحسب  نصوص القرآن جاءت جنسية تماماً، حيث يقول النص "مَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ  عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا" فنجده هنا يبدأ بالسبب، وهو : إحصان "الفرج"!!، ثم يتبع: فنفخنا "فيه"!! فيتكلم أيضا عن النفخ فيه! فأين هنا اللاهوت أو الروحيات، الكلام كله عن الفرج! هى أحصنته، فنفخ هو!!


​بعد هذا يتكلم ويقول أن "سيدنا جبريل كان ينفخ" فأين جاء هذا في النص؟ ، ويكمل فيقول "الحاصل أن الله أوكل جبريل أن ينفخ في جيب قميصها فوصلت النفخة إلى فرج السيدة مريم العذراء.."،  وأنا أسأله: أين هذا الكلام من النص القرآني المحكم المعجز الذي قصده الله  حرفاً حرفاً!؟ أين يوجد جبريل في النص؟ أين يوجد "قميصها" في النص؟ وأنا  أسأله، إذا كان القرآن يقول حرفياً "فنفخنا فيه"، فلماذا يحاول التملص من النص المقدس الذي يؤمن أنه من الله حروفاً وكلماتاً؟

بعد هذا يقول "هذا الفعل ينسب لله، لا إشكال لا إشكال، لكن الله سبحانه وتعالى ليس هو الفاعل المباشر"، وانا أسأله، القرآن يذكر أن المتحدث يقول "فنفخنا فيه" فمن المتكلم هنا؟، ولماذا ليس هو الفاعل المباشر والقرآن يذكر ان النافخ هو المتكلم، بدليل أنه قال بعدها "من روحنا"


 ثم بعد ذلك يدلس ويضلل المستمعين ويعطيهم مثالا مغلوطا، فيقول لهم، من الذي يتوفى الانفس؟ فيردون عليه ويقولون: الله، فيطلب منهم جواباً آخر، ألا وهو المائكة، هو هنا يقصد أن الله يتوفى الأنفس عن طريق الملائكة، أي الملائكة بأمر من الله، ولكن لأسف، هذا المثال لا يصح، لماذا؟ لان هذا المثال توجد ادلة نصية تقول أن الله يتوفى، وتوجد أدلة نصية أخرى تقول أن الملائكة تتوفى! 

النص الاول: اللَّهُ يَتَوَفَّى الْأَنْفُسَ  حِينَ مَوْتِهَا وَالَّتِي لَمْ تَمُتْ فِي مَنَامِهَا فَيُمْسِكُ الَّتِي  قَضَى عَلَيْهَا الْمَوْتَ وَيُرْسِلُ الْأُخْرَى إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ (42) الزمر

النص الثاني: قُلْ يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ تُرْجَعُونَ (11) السجدة

النص الثالث: الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ  الْمَلَائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ فَأَلْقَوُا السَّلَمَ مَا كُنَّا  نَعْمَلُ مِنْ سُوءٍ بَلَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ (28) النحل

النص الرابع:  الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ  طَيِّبِينَ يَقُولُونَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (32) النحل.


وتوجد نصوص أخرى، فهنا لدينا أدلة تقول بذلك وأدلة تقول بتلك، ولهذا نستطيع أن نفسر الموقف وفقا للنصوص، لكن أين هى النصوص التي تقول أن جبريل نفخ في فرج مريم؟!! أين؟ هل يستطيع إستخراج ولو نص واحد فقط؟ نص واحد!


نقاط طريفة.

1. يقول أن سبب قوله أن جبريل هو الذي نفخ هو أنه يوجد نص يقول "فنفخنا فيه" ونص آخر يقول "فنفخنا فيها"!، وحقيقة أنا لا اعرف أين هنا السبب؟!! أي ما الموجود في هذه النصوص لتجعله يقول بهذا التفسير؟ النص الأول يقول "فنفخنا فيها" ، فمن نفخ "فيه" يكون قد نفخ "فيها"، ولا إشكال!

2. يقول هذا الشخص أن كيف للنصارى أن يؤمنوا أن الإله ينزل من مجرى "البول والدم"! ولا أعرف، ما هو هذا مجرى البول الذي نزل منه الإله؟!!




> [FONT=&quot]8 – هل معنى ان الكلمة اتخذ جسداً يعني أن الرب تغير و الثالوث تغير ؟[/FONT]


بالطبع لا يعني أن الله الكلمة اتخذ جسداً , أن الثالوث تغير , أو أنه أصبح رابوعاً مثلاً !!

يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :
 " كما كان على الدوام هكذا يكون الآن ; و كما يكون الآن , هكذا كان على الدوام , هو الثالوث : الآب و الابن و الروح القدس "

 المرجع : كتاب " الإيمان بالثالوث - لتوماس ف.تورانس " , نشر دار باناريون , صفحة 367 .​ 
يُمكن أن يُصبح الثالوث رابوع , لو كان المسيح الكلمة المتجسد ليس  شخصاً واحداً و أقنوماً واحداً , و لكن شخصين و أقنومين , فبهذا يُصبح  الثالوث رابوع , و يصير الثلاثة أقانيم أربعة أقانيم , و هذا بالطبع غير  صحيح , إذا اننا نؤمن أن المسيح شخصاً واحداً , ولا نُقسمه إلى اثنين ,  لإننا لو قسمناه فلا يكون هناك أي منفعة للإنسان من التجسد من الأساس , ولا  قيمة للتجسد

حينما رأينا الله الآب يتكلم أثناء معمودية المسيح في الأردن , لم نراه  يُكلم شخصين أو ابنين , أحدهما هو الأزلي الذي أرسله , و الثاني هو الذي  اتخذه ( أي الذي اتخذه الكلمة ) لما أتى على الأرض , بل نراه يتحدث قائلاً :
[Q-BIBLE]
 Mat 3:17  وصوت من السماوات قائلا: «هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت». 
[/Q-BIBLE]
 لا يُمكن أن يكون اتخاذ الكلمة للجسد هو تغيير للثالوث و كأن حدثت اضافة ,   لإننا ايضاً لا نعتبر ان الجسد غريب عن الكلمة , بل أنه جسد الكلمة الخاص   به و الذي له 

يقول ميمو ما نصه:
"هنا في حاجة طرات جديدة على اللاهوت... طرأت جديدة على الثالوث،عفواً ..  حصل إضافة كدا، أية اللي حصل للثالوث بالشكل دا؟ ها، اية اللي حصل للثالوث؟  الثالوث زاد حتة، أية هى؟ الناسوت، أية دا، أية دا يا ميمو أنت عايز تقول  أية يعني؟ أنا عايز أقول يا جماعة أن الناسوت أو ان التثليث أو ان الثالوث  قبل 2012 سنة غير بعد 2012 سنة، ... يعني عايز أقول أن الإله عند النصارى،  طبعا إله النصارى إتجسد من 2012 سنة لأنه أتولد، التاريخ الميلادي يعني،  قبل 2012 سنة الإله لم يكن متجسد... إذن الثالوث والله قبل 2012 سنة كان  بدون جسد لكن الله بعد 2012 سنة أصبح متجسد، زاد حتة كمان، إله النصارى  تغير، ودا سؤال يُسأل للنصارى، إلهكم يا نصارى قبل 2012 من دلوقتي غير بعد  2012 سنة"

بالطبع هذا الكلام يأخذ فيه شهادة دكتوراه في الجهل بالعلوم اللاهوتية بل بالمباديء اللاهوتية الأساسية!!

طبعا بعيدا عن تعبيراته الجاهلة الطفولية التي حتى لا يستطيع التعبير بها عن فهمه الخاطيء، وبعيدا عن رقم 2012 الذي كرره كثيراً..

سأشرح لكم أنا ما الذي يريد إيصاله لكم!

هو يقصد ان يقول أن الثالوث، طالما لم يكن متأنساً (وليس متجسداً) ثم تأنس (وليس تجسد) فهذا معناه ان هناك تغيير حدث في طبيعة الثالوث!!

يا للجهل!

هل ظهور الإبن في شكل إنسان كامل يغير من الثالوث شيئاً؟
هل عندما يكون هناك هواء في المكان، ثم نأخذ هذا الهواء لملأ به باللونة أو كرة قدم، فهذا يحدث تغيير في الهواء نفسه؟
المثال لضرب المثال فقط وليس للتطابق بالطبع!


هل عندما يلبس المهندس خوذة، فيتغير المهندس؟ هل عندما يظهر الإرسال الفضائي الموجود في الهواء، في صورة قوانت تليفزيونية فهذا يعني أنه تغير هو نفسه؟ (المثال ليس متطابق).


بالطبع هذا الكلام كلام ركيك، وفهم أرك، إذ أن طبيعة اللاهوت لم ولن ولا تتغير على الإطلاق، كل ما في الأمر أن الإله ظهر في صورة بشرية متحداً بالجسد الإنساني.. بدون أن يتغير الله نفسه، والغريب ان ميمو نفسه يعرف بل يحفظ العبارة المشهورة التي نقول فيها "لاهوته إتحد بناسوته،  اختلاط ولا امتزاج *ولا تغيِيّر*" فكيف يأتي ويقول أن اللاهوت تغيّرَ؟ على العموم، دا مستواهم!


التغير كان في رؤيتنا نحن لله، فقبل تجسده متأنساً لم نراه في صورة إنسان، وبعد ان تجسد، فقد رأيناه في صورة إنسان، لكن هو نفسه لم يتغير، بل ظهر لنا في جسد إنسان حقيقي..


بعد هذا يسأل سؤالاً: إذا كان التجسد صفة كمال فلماذا لم يتجسد الإله منذ الازل؟

صراحة انا لا اعرف بالضبط ماذا يقصد بمصطلح "صفة كمال"! ولكن على الأرجح انه يقصد "صفة تكميل" لانه ربطها فيما بعدها بـ"صفة نقص"، ولو كان يقصد هذا، فالتجسد ليس هو صفة أصلاً، ولا هو صفة كمال ولا نقص، لان الله لا يزيد ولا ينقص، هو القدرة على الظهور في شكل إنسان له جسد حقيقي..


بعد هذا يقول:
"نعم لاهوت الإبن كدا المفروض أنه إنفصل لأنه إتحد بجسد المسيح وزاد عليه جاحة مش موجودة في بقية الأقانيم"!!

لا اعرف من اين اتى هذا الشخص بأن لاهوت الإبن إنفصل؟!! الأغرب هو السبب، وهو أن هذا اللاهوت إتحد بجسد المسيح!، فهل اتحاده بجسد المسيح يعني إنفصاله عن الجوهر الألهي؟ وما معنى "زاد عليه" فمن الذي قال ان اللاهوت زاد عليه؟ اللاهوت لم يزد عليه شيء، بل قد أخذ جسد وظل اللاهوت كما هو، فنحن نقول: "لاهوته إتحد بناسوته، * اختلاط* ولا امتزاج ولا تغيِيّر" فكيف يقول ان اللاهوت "زاد عليه"!!


 

بعد ذلك يقول:
"يعني أنت تقصد يا محمود أن الأنبا شنودة وكنيسته بيقولوا أن الإله مات؟ آآه، أيوة، بيقولوا أن الإله مات، الإله المتجسد الذي هو معبود النصارى مات، ومايقدروش يقولوا ناسوت، ومايقدروش نقول جسد المسيح فقط مات على الصليب، ليه مايقدروش يقولوا جسد المسيح مات على الصليب؟ لسببين، أية همَّ السببين أن النصراني الأرثوذكسي مايقدرش يقول أن جسد المسيح فقط هو الذي مات على الصليب" وقد قال هو السببان: 

السبب الأول: لانه بهذا لا يكفر الخطيئة
السبب الثاني: لم يفرقوا لحظة واحدة

وأنا اقول له، انك أجهل من رأيت يتكلم في اللاهوت وفي الطبيعة الواحدة، لدرجة أني أشمئذ من تفكيرك غير السوي!

ولكن لنرد، ميمو الجاهل يعتقد أن طالما اللاهوت متحد  بالناسوب إتحاد حقيقي كامل بغير إنفصلال ولا إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا  إستحالة ولا تغيير، إذن، فالذي مات هو اللاهوت، لانه متحد بالناسوت، ولكي  أقطع عليك الطريق،،

المسيحي فعلا لا يستطيع أن يقول أن الناسوت هو الذي مات على الصليب بدون إتحاد اللاهوت به.. لكنه يستطيع وبكل قوة، أن يقول أن اللاهوت لم يمت على الصليب! لان اللاهوت لا يموت، ولهذا لا تستطيع أنت أن تأتي بأي شخص مسيحي يقول ان اللاهوت مات!!

طبعا، ممكن مايفهمش الكلام دا، نقول له، مش مهم، نعيد تاني بأسلوب بسيط عشان اللي في مستواك اللاهوتي يفهموا..

جسد المسيح هو من مات على الصليب، لكن، هل هذا الجسد كان منفصلا عن اللاهوت؟ لا، طيب هل هذا يعني أن اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت؟ لا، إذن فكيف كان متحداً وكيف لم يمت؟ بسيطة، الناسوت من خصائصه أن يموت، ولهذا فهو مات، اللاهوت ليس كذلك، ولهذا لم يمت، الناسوت ليس من خواصه عدم المحدودية في عمله الخلاصي، ولهذا فلا يستطيع وحده إعطاء الفداء والحياة والغفران لكل البشر، لكن للاهوت غير محدود في عمله الخلاصي فيستطيع ذلك، أي أن يهب اللاهوت موت الناسوت صفة عدم محدودة (للخلاص وليس للناسوت)، موت الناسوت متحدا باللاهوت قد أدى للفداء الكامل، كيف؟ إتحاد اللاهوت قد أعطى موت الناسوت المتحد به خلاصا غير محدود، زمنيا ومكانيا، كمّاً وكيفاً.. مش فاهم يا ميمو بعد كل دا؟

نبسطها لك بمثال انت عارفه، وإن كان غير منطبق..

قطعة من الحديد تركناها في النار لمدة يوم، فإحمرت بشدة، وقمنا بالطرق عليها، فستجد هنا ان قطعة الحديد بدأت تأخذ شكلاً جديداً،  والنار مازالت متحدة بها لم تنفصل، على الرغم من أن الطرق نفسه لا يؤثر في  النار، ولكن إتحاد النار بالحديد، جعل الطرق على "الحديد" يؤدي إلى  تشكيله، فلأن من خواص الحديد، الإنثناء والتشكيل، فقد إنثنى وتشكّل، ولأن ليس من خواص النار الإنثناء والتشكيل بالطرق، فلم تنثني ولم تتشكّل، وهذا كله لم يفصل النار عن الحديد أو الحديد عن النار، فمازالا متحدين، ودور النار هنا هو أنه جعل هذا التشكّل للحديد أسهل وأسرع وأكثر مرونة....


لذلك أيها الجهول، فكلامك يكون صحيحا في حالة واحدة فقط، لو قال المسيحي أن اللاهوت لم يكن متحدا مع الناسوت في الموت او في اي لحظة كانت في حياة المسيح، لكن مادام لم يقل هذا ، وقال ان الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت هو الذي مات، فهذا صحيحاً جداً، فليس من هُم في مستواك من سيفهمون اللاهوت.. فمن يقول أن الناسوت مات، يقصد فقط أن يقول هذا الكلام، بدون أن تضيف عليه أنت "الناسوت مات منفصلا عن اللاهوت"، فنسب الموت للناسوت يعني أن فعل الموت يقع على الناسوت، وهذا الناسوت متحداً دائماً باللاهوت"..

 

كل ما قاله في هذه "المحاضرة" كوم، وما قاله الآن كوم ثاني!، 

يقول أن الكاثوليك والبروتستانت يقولون أن الطبيعتين ينفصلوا!!! وأن اللاهوت حل ولم يتحد بجسد المسيح! وأنهم ينفصلوا!

تخيلوا مدى الجهل؟

طبعا شخص كهذا لا يعرف أي شيء عن الطبيعتين والطبيعة الواحدة والطبيعة الواحدة من طبيعتين ، والطبيعة الواحدة في طبيعتين، ولا درس مجمع خلقيدونية ولا من سبقوه ولا من أتوا بعده! هؤلاء هم معلميهم، أنصاف جهلة!





> [FONT=&quot]9 – اذا كان التجسد صفة كمال , فلماذا لم يتجسد منذ الأزل ؟[/FONT]



نحن لم نقُل أن التجسد جعل الله كاملاً و قبله كان ناقصاً
و لم نقُل أن التجسد جعل الله ناقصاً و قبله كان كاملاً

فإنه هو الكامل في كل وقت , سواء كان قبل التجسد او بعده , فإن التجسد اولاً و أخيراً كان لأجل الإنسان , لا لأجل الرب

فالله غير محتاج ان يتجسد , نحن الذين احتجنا أن يتجسد لنا الله لنصير نحن آلهة و أبناء له

أنظر و تعلم من القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي لماذا صار الكلمة انساناً :
 " لأن كلمة الله صار إنساناً *لكى يولهنا نحن* , و أظهر نفسه في جسد *لكى نحصل على معرفة الآب غير المنظور* , و احتمل إهانة البشر *لكى نرث نحن عدم الموت*  . لأنه بينما لم يمسه هو نفسه أى أذى , لأنه غير قابل للألم أو الفساد ,  إذ هو الكلمة ذاته و هو الله , فإنه بعدم قابليته للتألم حفظ و خلّص البشر  الذين يتألمون و الذين *لأجلهم احتمل كل هذا* . "

 المرجع : كتاب " تجسد الكلمة - للقديس أثناسيوس  الرسولي " , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات , نصوص  آبائية 107 , صفحات 159 و 160 .​ 
فهو لم يتجسد لإنه أحس بالنقص مثلاً , فشعر أن الجسد  سيعطيه الكمال !! و لكن لأجلنا نحن تم كل هذا , فإذاً نحن الذين سقطنا و  كان لنا النقص احتجنا من الكامل أن يأتي إلينا في الجسد ليرفعنا



> [FONT=&quot]10 – هل الإيمان بطبيعة واحدة في الإيمان الأرثوذكسي يعني أن اللاهوت مات مع الناسوت على الصليب ؟[/FONT]


لم يقُل أي من  الآباء أن هذا معنى الأرثوذكسية , و أن هذا معنى الإيمان بالطبيعة الواحدة ,  فإننا نعلم أن الكلمة بطبيعته غير مائت , و لهذا أتخذ جسداً , لكي يتألم و  يُصلب و يموت *في الجسد* , كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :
 " *من غير الممكن أن يموت الكلمة* لأنه غير مائت بسبب أنه هو ابن الآب غير المائت . *و لهذا اتخذ لنفسه جسداً قابلاً للموت *حتى إنه عندما يتحد هذا الجسد بالكلمة الذي هو فوق الجميع , *يصبح جديراً ليس فقط أن يموت نيابة عن الجميع , بل و يبقى في عدم فساد بسبب اتحاد الكلمة به* . "

 المرجع : كتاب " تجسد الكلمة - للقديس أثناسيوس  الرسولي " , مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية ,  نصوص آبائية 107 , صفحة 23 .​ 
أنظر ايضاً ماذا يقول البطريرك ساوريروس :




​المرجع : كتاب " مجمع خلقيدونية - إعادة فحص , بحث تاريخي و لاهوتي " , للأب ف.سي.صموئيل , نشر دار باناريون , صفحة 481 .​ 
فإننا نرى إذاً أن الاهوت غير مائت , و حينما اتحد بالجسد ظل كما هو الجسد نفس الكلام , و كون أن الكلمة مات *في الجسد* , فهذا لا يعني أن اللاهوت مات .




> [FONT=&quot]11 – هل معنى أن الكنائس الخلقيدونية  يؤمنون بطبيعتين و ليس بالطبيعة الواحدة كما الكنائس اللاخلقيدونية أنهم  يؤمنون بإنفصال الطبيعتين ؟[/FONT]


نرى ميمو إستشهد بكلام البابا شنودة ليؤيد كلامه، وهو في الحقيقة الذي يهدم كلامه:

يقول قداسة البابا شنودة في كتاب طبيعة المسيح:

وبعد الشقاق الذي حدث  سنة 451 م، حيث رفضنا مجمع خلقيدونية و تحديداته اللاهوتية، عرفنا بأصحاب الطبيعة  الواحدة  Monophysites. 

وتشترك في هذا  الإيمان الكنائس  السريانية، والأرمنية،  والأثيوبية، والهندية، وهى الكنائس  الأرثوذكسية  غير الخلقيدونية (اللاخلقيدونية). 
  بينما الكنائس  الخلقيدونية  الكاثوليكية واليونانية (الروم الأرثوذكس) فتؤمن بطبيعتين للسيد المسيح   وتشترك في هذا الاعتقاد أيضًا  الكنائس البروتستانتية. ولذلك تعرف كل هذه  الكنائس  باسم أصحاب الطبيعتين.

​والآن هيا نستخدم ما إعتقده دليلا يؤيده في نفس مزاعمه:


1. أين قال قداسة البابا أن الكاثوليك والبروتستانت *يفصلون* بين الطبيعتين؟ لقد قال هذا الجاهل أن الكاثوليك والبروتستانت يقول بالفصل بين الطبيعتين، فأين الدليل الذي قدمه هنا من كلام قداسة البابا على أنهم يفصلون بين الطبيعتين؟

2. لقد فصل ميمو بين الأرثوذكس من جانب، والكاثوليك والبروتستانت من جانب آخر، في مسألة الفصل بين الطبيعتين، في حين أنه إستشهد هو نفسه بكلام قداسة البابا شنودة الذي قال فيه أن من ضمن الذي يؤمنون بالطبيعتين: الروم الأرثوذكس  ، طبعا هو قرأ الكلمة دي وقال انه هايكلمنا عن الروم الأرذوذكس ومرة على الكلام وماصححش خطأه، المهم إذن، أنه من الخطأ القول بالتفريق بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك على أساس الطبيعة والطبيعتين (وليس الفصل).
3. الأشد والأدهى، وهو الصفعة الحقيقية، بمن يستشهد ميمو على أن أصحاب الطبيعتين يقولون بإنفصالهما؟ بالأنبا شنودة، إذن فما رأيكم إن أحضرنا كلام البابا شنودة نفسه وهو يقول عن أصحاب الطبيعتين أنهم يقولون بإتحاد الطبيعتين؟، هذه هى الصفعة الحقيقية، أن ميمو دلس على المستمعين تارة  وعلى قداسة البابا نفسه تارة، فأما عن المستمعين أنه أفهمهم أن تعبير  الطبيعتين يعني "الإنفصال" وهذا خطأ، والدليل من كلام البابا نفسه حيث يقول  بعد الكلام السابق :

*ومع أن أصحاب الطبيعتين يقولون باتحادهما* ، إلا أن نغمة الانفصال كما تبدو واضحة في مجمع خلقيدونية ، مما جعلنا نرفضة … ونفى القديس ديسقورس الإسكندري بسبب هذا الرفض … ​ 
فإذا كان قداسة البابا نفسه يثبت كذب ميمو في أنهم يقولون بالطبيعتين، أي بالإنفصال (كما يفهم ميمو) فمن أين أتى ميمو بهذا الفكر الغريب؟
ربما يسأل شخص عن بقية كلام البابا، فأقول له:

1. كلام البابا ليس حجة على أي شخص بشكل عام، وغير الأرثوذكس بشكل خاص، لأن هذه رؤية قداسة البابا لوقائع المجمع وفقا للمصادر التي قرأ منها، الغريب في الأمر أن ميمو يستشهد بكلام بابا الإسكندرية الأرثوذكسي الطائفة، على طائفة أخرى، والأغرب، أنك عندما تحاول توضيح أن هذا من طائفة والآخر من طائفة فتجده غير مقتنع! فهذا (على سبيل المثال) كمن يستشهد بشيخ شيعي على شيخ سني!
2. الكلام نفسه يوضح أن هذا رأي البابا، فالبابا يقول "نغمة الإنفصال تبدو واضحة" مع أن أصحاب الطبيعتين أنفسهم يقولون بإتحاد الطبيعتين، إذن فهذا الكلام رأي قداسة البابا نفسه، ويوجد كثير من الدارسين يخالفون قداسة البابا في الرأي، فالمسيحية لا تعرف سلطة رجال الدين على العقيدة.


تعالى لأريك وثيقة من مجمع خلقيدونية ذاته:


  *... ربنا يسوع المسيح هو بالنسبة لنا نفس الابن الواحد، هو نفس الكامل في اللاهوت، ونفس الكامل في الناسوت؛ إله حقيقي وإنسان حقيقي...؛ هو نفس المسيح الواحد، والابن الواحد، والرب الواحد، والمولود الوحيد؛ يُعترف به في طبيعتين بغير اختلاط ولا تغيير ولا انقسام ولا انفصال؛ ولم يلغِ الاتحاد اختلاف الطبيعتين أبداً بل بالأحرى حُفظت خواص كل طبيعة، و(هما) يتواجدان معاً في بروسوبون واحد وهيبوستاسيس واحد؛ وليس كما لو كان قد تجزأ أو انقسم إلى بروسوبونين، ولكنه نفس الابن الواحد والمولود الوحيد، الله الكلمة الرب يسوع المسيح ... *​ 

 المرجع : كتاب " مجمع خلقيدونية - إعادة فحص " للأب ف. سي. صموئيل , نشر دار باناريون , صفحة 339.
​فالخلقيدونيين  يرفضون لفظ " الطبيعة الواحدة " , لإنهم يرون أنها من الممكن أت تُعيد  هرطقة أوطيخا , أي أن الأعتراض على التعبير , و لكنهم يؤمنون كُل الإيمان  بأن المسيح شخص واحد غير مُنقسم , و الدليل على هذا أنهم رفضوا هرطقة نسطوريوس التي فصلت الطبيعتين , و قسمت المسيح لشخصين , و إلى أقنومين

ومن كتاب :
" مجمع خلقيدونية - إعادة فحص , بحث تاريخي و لاهوتي " , للأب ف.سي.صموئيل , نشر دار باناريون , صفحة 338 .



​ 
و أُنظر ايضاً ماذا يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي ( و هو من آباء الكنيسة الخلقيدونية ) :





 
المرجع :
THE FATHERS OF THE CHURCH , A NEW TRANSLATION , VOL37 ,  SAINT JOHN OF DAMASCUS WRITINGS , Translated by FREDERIC H. CHASE , JR.  , Page 294​

ثم بعد ذلك قال للناس ما مفاده الآتي:أن المسلمون عندما يتحدثون عن المسيح وعن أنه يأكل ويشرب ويصلب ويشتم  ويضرب ..إلخ، فتجد المسيحي يرد يقول أن هذا بالناسوت!،، ولهذا فقد قال لهم  ميمو في المحاضرة أن لو كان المسيحي الذي يقول هذا "أرثوذكسي" فأحضر له كلام البابا هذا لكي لا يقول ناسوت ولاهوت!​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2013)

بالطبع هذا الكلام كوميدي جدا، ويوضح أن هذا الشخص لم يبلغ من العلم سواء العقلي أو اللاهوتي إلا شذرات! لماذا؟ لان ليس معنا أننا نتكلم عن "الناسوت" و"اللاهوت" أننا نقول بإنفصالهما! بل نقول هذا للتمييز العقلي فقط بين الطبيعتين المتحدتين إتحادا حقيقياً كاملاً بغير إنفصال ولا   إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إستحالة، فهذا هو المعنى الحقيقي لكلام البابا،  وليس  عدم القول، بل عدم الفصل، فلو أنا قلت لك أن المسيح قد أكل، فهذا  معناه أن  فعل الأكل نفسه هو من خصائص الناسوت، وهذا الناسوت متحد دائماً  باللاهوت،  فهنا انا بينت لك الناسوت، بدون أن أفصل بينه وبين اللاهوت، والدليل أننا نستطيع إقتباس أن قداسة البابا نفسه (الذي ينقل منه ميمو بفهم سقيم) قد قال بالناسوت واللاهوت، بل والآباء القديسيين الأوليين! فمن غير الحكمة أن يخطيء خطأ ساذج كهذا ويضع نفسه تحت أرجل المسيحين بهذه السقطة الكبيرة، لانه وببساطة يستطيع أي مسيحي ان يقرأ أي كتاب آبائي مترجم ويستخرج منه أن الآباء تحدثوا عن الناسوت واللاهوت! ولكي أريه أنه يحتاج أن يتعلم من أقل شخص مسيحي علماً، سأنقل لكم من كلام البابا شنودة الثالث نفسه إستخدامه لهذه الألفاظ كثيراً:

* (سنركز على الكلمات التي تم وضع خط أسفلها)*​
سنوات مع أسئلة الناس - الجزء الثاني





​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 



 سنوات مع أسئلة الناس - الجزء الخامس

17 - يتقدم في الحكمة والقامة

سؤال: ما معنى قول الكتاب عن المسيح إنه " كان ينمو ويتقوى "   ( لو 2 : 4 )  وأنه     كان " يتقدم فى الحكمة و القامة و النعمة عند  الله  و الناس " ( لو 2 : 52)

جواب:   هذا النمو و التقدم ، *هو من جهة الناسوت فقط*   ، ولا علاقة له مطلقا باللاهوت فاللاهوت لا ينمو ، ولا يتقدم ، حاشا أما   من جهة الناسوت فلا ننسى أن الرب  شابه طبيعتنا فى كل شئ ، ومنها أنه مر   بمرحلة الطفل و الفتى و الشاب و الرجل فكان هذا نمو فى القامة بلا شك أما    النمو فى الحكمة فمعناه أنه حينما كان طفلاً ، كان الصورة المثالية للطفل   وحينما كان صبيا ، كان الصورة المثالية للصبى ، وهكذا فى الشباب و   الرجولة  فهناك نمو حسب الطبيعة مع الاحتفاظ بالكمال و المثالية فى كل  مرحلة    ومع الاحتفاظ بالاتحاد الكامل باللاهوت ولا ننسى كيف اذهل المعلمين و الشيوخ وهو فتى فى الثانية عشرة من  عمره ( لو 2 : 43 ، 46 ، 47) 
​ سنوات مع أسئلة الناس - الجزء السابع

52- أبي وأبيكم وألهي وألهكم

سؤال:

في فصل من الإنجيل في عيد القيامة ( يو 20 ) سمعنا قول   السيد المسيح له المجد لمريم المجدلية :" لا تلمسيني لأني لم أصعد بعد إلي   أبي . ولكن اذهبي إلي أخوتي ، وقولي لهم إني لم أصعد إلي إلي و أبيكم ، و   إلهي وإلهكم . فما تفسير ذلك ؟ 
 
جواب:
في تفسير القديس أغسطنيوس لهذا الفصل ، قال في شرح " لا   تلمسيني ، لأني لم اصعد بعد إلي أبي " أي لا تقتربي غلي بهذا الفكر ، الذي   تقولين فيه " " اخذوا سيدي ، ولست أعلم أين وضعوه " ( يو 20 : 2 ، 13 ، 15  )  ، كأنني لم أقم ، وقد سرقوا جسدي حسب إشاعات اليهود الكاذبة . 
لأني لم أصعد بعد إلي ( مستوى ) أبي في فكرك . 
ومعروف أنها قد لمسته ، حينما أمسكت بقدميه و سجدت له ، في   زيارتها السابقة للقبر مع مريم الأخرى ( مت 28 : 1 ، 9 ) . و الملاحظة   الأخرى التي وردها القديس أوغسطينوس هي : 
قال : إلي أبي و أبيكم ، و لم يقل إلي أبينا . 
وقال : إلي إلهي و إلهكم ، ولم يقل إلهنا . مفرقاً بين علاقته بالآب ، وعلاقتهم به . 
فهو أبي من جهة الجوهر و الطبيعة و اللاهوت ، حسبما قلت من   قبل " أنا و الآب واحد "( يو 10 : 30 ) . واحد في اللاهوت و الطبيعة و   الجوهر . لذلك دعيت في الإنجيل بالابن الوحيد ( يو 3 : 16 ، 18 ) ( يو 1 :   18 ) ( 1 يو 4 : 9 ) . أما أنتم فقد دعيتم أبناء من جهة الإيمان " وأما كل   الذين قبلوه ، فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنين باسمه  "(  يو1 : 12 ) وكذلك أبناء من جهة المحبة كما قال يوحنا الرسول " انظروا  أية  محبة أعطانا الآب ، حتي ندعي أولاد الله "( 1 يو 3 : 1 ) . وباختصار  هي  بنوة من نوع التبني ، كما قال بولس الرسول " إذ لم تأخذوا روح العبودية   أيضاً للخوف ، بل أخذتم روح التبني ، الذي به نصرخ يا أبا ، الآب "( رو 8  :  15 ) . وقيل " ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس لننال التبني ( غل 4 : 5 ) [  انظر  أيضاً ( رو 9 : 5 ) ، ( أف 1 : 5 ) ] . 
إذن هو أبي بمعني ، وأبوكم بمعني آخر . وكذلك من جهة اللاهوت . 
هو إلهكم من حيث هو خالقكم من العدم . ومن جهتي من حيث   الطبيعة البشرية ، إذ أخذت صورة العبد في شبة الناس ، وصرت في الهيئة   كإنسان ( في 2 : 7 ، 8 ). 



هنا المسيح يتحدث ممثلاً للبشرية ، بصفته ابن الإنسان. 
يبدو أن حماس الكل للاهوت المسيح ، يجعلهم أحياناً ينسون   ناسوته . فهو قد اتحد بطبيعة بشرية كاملة ، حتي يقوم بعمل الفداء . و شابه (   اخوته ) في كل شئ ، حتي يكفر عن خطايا الشعب ( عب 2 : 17 ) . قال القديس   بولس لتلميذه تيموثاوس " يوجد إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله و الناس ،   الإنسان يسوع " ( 1 تي 2 : 5 ) . هنا يقوم بعمل الوساطة كإنسان ، ، لأنه   لابد أن يموت الإنسان . وبنفس التعبير يقوله أيضاً في الرسالة إلي كورنثوس   في المقارنة بين آدم و المسيح " الإنسان الأول من الأرض ترابي ، و الإنسان   الثاني الرب من السماء "  ( 1 كو 15 : 47 ) . فهنا يتكلم عنه كإنسان ،  ورب .  أتحد فيه الناسوت مع اللاهوت في الطبيعة واحدة وهي طبيعة الكلمة  المتجسد .  
من حيث طبيعة البشرية ، قال : إلهي و إلهكم ، مميزاً العلاقتين . و الدليلي علي أنه كان يتكلم من الناحية البشرية إنه قال للمجدلية 
" اذهبي إلي اخوتي " فهم اخوة له *من جهة الناسوت*   ، وليس من جهة اللاهوت . وكذلك قوله " اصعد إلي أبي و أبيكم " ، فالصعود   لا يخص اللاهوت إطلاقا ، لأن الله لا يصعد ولا ينزل ، لأنه مالئ الكل ،   موجود في كل مكان . لا يخلو منه مكان فوق ، بحيث يصعد إليه . *فهو يصعد جسدياً* . كما نقول له في القداس الغريغورى " وعند صعودك إلي السماء جسدياً .."كذلك هو يكلم أناساً لم ينموا في الإيمان بعد .  
يكلم امرأة تريد أن تلمسه جسدياً ، لتتحقق من قيامته و تنال   بركة و يتكلم عن تلاميذ لم يؤمنوا بقيامته بعد ( مر 16 : 9 - 13 ) … فهل   من المعقول أن يحدثهم حينئذ عن لاهوته ؟ً‏! 


​نكتفي بهذا القدر؟ فنكتفي لضيق الوقت، الغريب   يا أحبائي، أنه عندما يرى هذا الكلام لن يصحح نفسه ويعتذر عما بدر منه من   جهل يصل إلى الحماقة، بل سيقول أن قداسة البابا هو المتناقض وليس ميمو!!   ولن يقول انه أساء فهم كلام قداسة البابا بل سيقول أن هذا معنى كلامه وانه   ناقض نفسه، شخص مريض!




بعد هذا إنتقل إلى النقل عن الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف البحث   العلمي المتنيح!، وهو لا يعلم أنه لن يجد ما يريد، فقط سيتوهم ما يريد، ولا   يعلم ان المشكلة إنما هى في فكره السقيم وليست في الكتب هذه..

موسوعة الأنبا إغريغوريوس - الجزء الاول - اللاهوت المقارن، صـ 231




​ 

وهنا قال أكثر من تعليق، فمنهم أنه علّق  على نفس الفكرة  السابقة بأن معنى هذا الكلام بأن الأرثوذكس لا يجوز لهم  الحديث عن لاهوت  وناسوت! وأيضا قام بالتعليق على مسألة أن الإتحاد سر لا  نعلمه (بحسب  كلامه) وأنه أمر غير كتابي!!، وهنا لنا عدة تعليقات..

*1.* طبعا يمكننا التعليق على النقطة   الأولى بكلام البابا نفسه الذي عرضناه أعلاه، حيث أن البابا نفسه قد قال   باللاهوت والناسوت كثيراً جداً جداً، وقد عرضنا قليل من كثير، فهذا الرد   الأول.
*2. *كلام الأنبا إغريغوريوس لا يعني ما   فهمه بسقمٍ كالعادة هذا الشخص، فهو يتكلم على شخص سيتكلم عن اللاهوت   والناسوت وفي عقله أنه يفصل، ولهذا تجده يقول مكرراً على أن الإتحاد حقيقي   تام بدون إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ولا إستحالة ولا إنفصال، ولا يقصد   على الأطلاق عدم نظق كلمة اللاهوت والناسوت، لانه هو نفسه -كما سنرى- قد   ذكرها كثيراً.
*3.* يمكننا أن نفعل نفس الأمر مع كتب الأنبا إغريغوريوس نفسه، حيث نستخرج من كلامه أنه تكلم عن الناسوت واللاهوت، ولنبدأ:


 من ذات الموسوعة، ومن ذات الجزء..!

صـ129




​ 
صـ131




​ 
صـ132




​ 
صــ235




​ 
صـ187




​ 
 



موسوعة الأنبا إغريغوريوس - الجزء السادس - اللاهوت العقيدي ج1، صـ 231


كان هناك سؤال من أحد القرّاء يقول فيه (صـ 653):




​ 
فكان من ضمن الإجابة (655):​







​ 
 كان هناك سؤال من أحد القرّاء يقول فيه (صـ 653):




​
فكان من ضمن الإجابة (663، 664):



​ 




​ 

ومع سؤال آخر:
​


​ 







​ 
وعملاً بمبدأ "العفو عند المقدرة"،  سأعفو عنه من إغراقه  بالأدلة التي تثبت فساد وضحالة فهمه للنصوص المسيحية،  فلا هو يفهم في نصوص  الكتاب المقدس، ولا هو يفهو في الكتب المسيحية!


بعد هذا ينقل الآتي:

وقال                        القديس                      أثناسيوس الرسول "إن الجسد والغير   جسد اشتركا بالإجماع في طبيعة واحدة، ووجه                      واحد،   وأقنوم واحد، واحد هو، وهو الله والإنسان معًا،                      وهو   هو لا يقبل تغيِيّر ولا استحالة،   بل أقنوم واحد، ووجه                        واحد، وفعل وطبيعة واحدة لله                      الكلمة الذي صار   جسدًا" (1).​http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...vitability-of-the-Incarnation__42-Result.html

وأنا لم أتأكد من مصدر القول او ترجمته، ولكن لا مشكلة في   القول، وقام هو بالتعليق على هذا الكلام، بأنه يؤدي إلى أن المسيحي لا   يستطيع أن يقول، لاهوت وناسوت، وان المسيح فعل هذا بحسب الجسد أو تلك   بلاهوته! ولكي نعلمه كيف يفهم، دعونا نقتبس من القديس أثناسيوس مباشرة عكس   ما فهم هذا الشخص من هذا الإقتباس..


المقالة الثانية  ضد الآريوسيين    للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى - ترجمة أ. صموئيل كامل و د. نصحى عبد الشهيد،   مراجعة د. جوزيف موريس فلتس، أبريل 2004م،

12. وهنا يلزم أن يسمعوا نفس الكلام مرة أخرى. وليتعلموا أولاً أن اللوغوس   هو ابن الله، كما قيل أيضًا فيما سبق، وأنه غير مخلوق، ولا ينبغى أن  ينسبوا  مثل هذه الألفاظ إلى ألوهيته، بل عليهم  أن  يفتشوا لماذا، وكيف كُتبت هذه الأقوال؟ ومما لا شك فيه أن تدبير التجسد   الذي صنعه لأجلنا سيجيب على الذين يتساءلون، لأن بطرس عندما قال " _جعله ربًا ومسيحًا_" أضاف في الحال " _الذي صلبتموه أنتم_"[1]، مما جعل الأمر واضحًا للجميع. ولعله يصير أيضًا واضحًا لهؤلاء، إن كانوا يتابعون معنى النص، إن كلمة "جَعَل" ليست عن جوهر *الكلمة *ـ بل عن ناسوته. لأن ما هو الذي صُلب سوى الجسد؟ فكيف يمكن أن يتحدث عن ما هو جسدى في *الكلمة* سوى بقوله "جَعَل (صنع)"؟  
[1] أع36:2.​ 

45. لأن الكلمة هنا لم يتحدث من خلال   سليمان مشيرًا إلى جوهر ألوهيته ولا إلى ميلاده الأزلى والحقيقى من الآب،   ولكنه يشير إلى ناسوته وعمل تدبير خلاصنا. 

صـ 89: أما العبارة الواردة فى الأمثال ـ كما سبقت أن قلت ـ فهى لا تشير إلى جوهر الكلمة، بل إلى ناسوت الكلمة.  

صـ 12: وبولس يقول: " بهذا المقدار صار أعظم من الملائكة"[1]، وأيضًا: " أخلى نفسه آخذًا صورة عبد"[2]،   ومرة أخرى: " ومن ثم أيها الاخوة القديسون شركاء الدعوة السماوية تأملوا   رسول ورئيس كهنة اعترافنا، يسوع، حال كونه أمينًا للذي أقامه"[3]،   لأن كل هذه الأقوال لها قوتها الذاتية ولها مضمونها الذي يقود إلى التقوى   ويظهر ألوهية الكلمة، وأن ما قيل عنه بحسب بشريته قد قيل بسبب أن الكلمة   صار أيضًا ابن الإنسان.    
[1] عب4:1.
[2] في7:2.
[3] عب2:3و2.​ 


ص35: إن الكلمة نفسه وهو بالطبيعة الرب الكلمة   قد جُعِلَ إنسانًا، ومن خلال صورة العبد صار رب الجميع ومسيحًا، أى لكي   يقدّس الجميع بالروح. وكما أن الله عندما صار إلهًا معينًا قائلاً: " سأكون   لهم إلهًا"[1]،   فإنه لم يصر في ذلك الوقت إلهًا أكثر من ذي قبل، ولم يبتدئ عندئذٍ أن  يصير  إلهًا، بل إن هذا هو الأمر الواقع دائمًا، ولكنه صار هكذا للمحتاجين  إليه  حينما سُرّ بذلك. وهكذا أيضًا المسيح إذ هو بالطبيعة رب وملك أزلى،  لم يصر  ربًا عندما أُرسل، ولم يبتدئ عندئذٍ أن يكون ربًا وملكًا، بل هذا  هو الأمر  الواقع دائمًا، إنما قد جُعل هكذا بحسب الجسد.   
[1] خر27:37.​ 

صـ92، 93: لأنه عندما يشير إلى   ميلاد الكلمة بحسب الجسد يذكر السبب الذى من أجله صار إنسانًا. وحينما   يتحدث هو وخدامه بخصوص ألوهيته فإن كل شىء يُقال بألفاظ بسيطة وفكر صاف،   ولا يُقال أبدًا بطريقة معقدة  

صـ106: وبعد ذلك حينما لبس ما هو مخلوق فإنه صار   مشابهًا لنا بحسب الجسد، ولهذا فمن الصواب أن يُدعى أيضًا "أخانا" و   "بكرنا". لأنه بما أن البشر قد هلكوا بسبب مخالفة آدم، فإن جسده كان أول ما   تم تخليصه وتحريره إذ أن هذا الجسد هو جسد الكلمة نفسه. 

صـ113: لأن الموت خاص بالجسد. وكما أن الموت صفة   خاصة للجسد، هكذا أيضًَا فإن الوجود الجسدى يكون خاصًا بالقول: " الرب   خلقنى أول طرقه". لأنه هكذا خُلِقَ المخلّص بحسب الجسد وصاروا أول الذين   صاروا من جديد وأتخذ باكورتنا التى هى الجسد البشرى الذى لبسه، وبعده يأتى   الشعب الآتى الذى خُلِقَ كما قال داود: " يكتب هذا لجيل آخر، وشعب سيُخلق   يسبح الرب"[1].   
[1] مز102: 18


مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس، كتابات الآباء،   تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح، القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي، تعريب و تعليقات د. كتور   جورج حبيب بباوي يناير 1983





الكتاب الأول: 5-ولكن   لينا الانتباه من التهور في التفكير بأننا نصير مثل الكلمة من جوهر الله   الآب فهذا خطأ المجدفين الأريوسيين الذين حاولوا أن يجعلوا الكلام الخاص   بالناسوت على أنه خاص بلاهوت الكلمة، وهذا الخطأ ظاهر لأن الذي وصف بأنه   أخذ" صورة عبد" أي صار من آدم الأول، قد أتحد بصورة العبد وهو الكائن منذ   الأزل في" صورة الله"، ولايعني هذا أن صورة العبد صارت الها.





*وبعد كل هذا يأتي شخص لا يسوى فلس في اللاهوتيات، ليفهم هذا الفهم السقيم بل ويأخذ من القديس أثناسيوس حجة، .... هزُلت!*


بعد هذا ينقل عن كتاب حتمية التجسد الإلهي ما يلي:


نتيجة الإتحاد أن جميع الأعمال تنسب للمسيح الواحد :  ولا   يصح تقسيم الأعمال العظيمة مثل المعجزات الباهرات فننسبها لللاهوت دون   الناسوت ،  والأعمال الأخرى المتواضعة مثل غسل الأرجل ننسبها للناسوت [FONT=&quot]

ثم يعلق على هذا الكلام بقوله أن هذا الكتاب يُعَلّم النصارى!، ومعنى كلامه أن هذا الكتاب وكأنه مكتوب ليعلمنا نحن، ألا نقع في هذه الأخطاء عينها!، وتعليقي، يا لقلة الأدب والسفالة والتنطع! فإن كان هذا الكتاب يعلمنا نحن (بحسب قصده) المسيحيين، فكم وكم أنتم المسلمون الجهلاء، الذين لا تعرفون أصلا عقيدتكم، فما بالكم بعقيدة غيركم؟ إنها النطاعة من بعض المسلمين!، وأما عن ردي، فنحن لا ننسب أي شيء لأي طبيعة بشكل منفصل عن الطبيعة الأخرى، لكن عندما نقول "المسيح بكى بحسب الجسد" فنحن نعرف ان هذا الجسد متحد دائما باللاهوت، ومن هنا فنحن   لا نفصل على الإطلاق، إنما نوضح أن طبيعة اللاهوت كلاهوت لا يفعل أفعالا   معينة ويفعل أخرى، مع العلم الكامل أن هذا اللاهوت سواء في الأفعال التي   تليق به أو في الأفعال التي تليق بالجسد، هو متحد دائماً بالجسد، فهذا من بديهيات الإيمان، فإن كنت تعتبر أن لكي يقوم بإفهامك المسيحي ما يقصد أنه سيشرح كل هذا مع كل مرة يقول فيها "ناسوت" أو "لاهوت" فانت طفل رضيع، جدير بك أن تجلس عند أقدام تلامذتنا لتتعلم..[/FONT]

 ثم يستكمل نقلاً: ويقول القديس غريغوريوس الكبير " لا *تفرقوا*   لاهوته عن ناسوته لأنه بعد الإتحاد غير منفصل وغير مختلط ،  وهو من البدء   إله في كل زمان وصار إنساناً وهو باق إلهاً ،  فإذا رأيته قد جاع أو عطش  أو  نام ،  أو رأيته يتعب ويُجلَد أو يُوثَق بالمسامير أو يموت بإرادته أو   يُحرَس في قبر كميت ،  فلا تحسب هذا للجسد وحده ،  وإذا رأيته يشفي المرضى ويطهر البرص بالقول ويصنع أعيناً من طين فلا تحسب هذا للاهوته وحده، له العجائب وله الآلام أيضاً وهو واحد فقط "

​وبدلا من أن ازيد طحنه علمياً هذه المرة   سأعلمه كيف يقرأ الكلام ويفهم أن هذا لا علاقة لنا به، هل نحن "نفرق" بين   الطبيعتين عندما نقول أن من مات على الصليب هو "الناسوت المتحد دائماً   باللاهوت"؟ بالطبع لا، وكلامنا خير دليل ، إذ أننا نقول "متحد دائماً" فكيف   يدعي اننا نقول بالإنفصال؟!!، وهل قلنا ان الناسوت "وحده" هو الذي وقع   عليه الموت بحيث أن اللاهوت كان منفصلا عنه؟ بالطبع لا.. ويمكننا أيضاً أن   نعيد الكرّة مرة أخرى ونريه من نفس القديس أنه يتحدث عن الأقوال التي   ينكرها هو نفسه على المسيحيين! فأي تبجح هذا!؟

بعد ذلك ينقل من كتاب آخر ويسميه "مرجعاً"!:إسحق   إيليا منسى: تجسُّد الابن الوحيد, دير القديسة دميانة – صـ59-61. [آباء   الإسكندرية يُعلِّمون بأنَّ الله الكلمة اتَّحد بجسد بشري مُحَيَياً بنفس   عاقلة (nouV) وأنَّ الصِّلة بين اللاهوت وجسده هو اتِّحاد حقيقي (enwsiV),   ليس بمعنى الاختلاط أو الامتزاج, بل لأنَّ الجسد هو جسده الخاصّ الذي  وُجِد  في ذات لحظة التَّجسُّد, ولأجل التَّجسُّد, وأنَّه لم يُوجد  مُستقلّاً,  ولن يُوجد مُستقلّاً أو على انفراد, لا قبل التَّجسُّد, ولا  بعد  التَّجسُّد. ولذلك فإنَّ مركز الشَّخصية للإله المُتجسِّد هو  «الكلمة»,  لذلك فإنَّ كلّ ما قاله, وما فعله الإله المُتجسِّد, قاله وفعله  اللوغوس,  حتى تلك الأقوال والأفعال التي *تخُصّ الجسد*, لأنَّ اللوغوس هو مركز الشَّخصية, أمَّا الجسد فهو أداة الشَّخصية في القول أو الفعل, لذلك فالتَّقليد السَّكندري يُحرِّم *تجزئة* الأقوال والأفعال إلى أقوال وأفعال تُنسب إلى الله الكلمة *على حِدَة*, وأقوال وأفعال تُنسب إلى الإنسان على حِدَة (الحرم الرّابع من الحُرُومات الاثني عشر للقدِّيس كيرلُّس)
​وهنا لي تعليق، هل لاحظتهم أن نفس الشخص الذي   ينقل منه يقول بنفسه عبارة "تخص الجسد"؟ طبعا هو لم يلحظ هذه أو لم يعلق   عليها في حديثه، فالرجل الذي يستشهد به هو نفسه قال "تخص الجسد" ثم ياتي هو   مستنكراً أن يقول مسيحي عبارة "تخص الجسد"، وهل لاحظتم الكلمات مثل   "تجزئة" و"على حدة"؟ فهذا هو تفسيره هو لكلامه هو نفسه! فالرجل يقول بعدم   قول هذه الكلمات بغرض الفصل بين الطبيعتين وهو نفسه يقر بـ"تخص الجسد"..،   كل هذا مقبول من عقول كهذه لا تفهم ما تقرأ، لكن من غير المقبول أن يقوم   ببتر الكلام ليدلس على السامعين، فهذا الكلام له إستكمال وهو:


  ولذلك نقرأ في كتابات القدِّيس أثناسيوس وغيره من آباء كنيسة الإسكندرية  تعبيرات مثل: «المسامير التي دُقَّت في يديه ورجليه,   والموت الذي جازه على  الصَّليب, والقيامة والصُّعُود إلى السَّموات,   والجلوس عن يمين الآب ...  إلخ». نقرأ هذه التَّعبيرات جميعها منسوبة إلى   الكلمة المُتجسِّد, *مع أنَّها في واقع الأمر أشياء حدثت لجسده*، فلأنَّها حدثت * في جسده*   الخاصّ فهي تُنسب إليه. وليس عجيباً إذاً أن نسمع في القُدّاس الإلهي   للكنيسة القبطية تعبيرات مثل: «آمين, آمين, آمين, بموتك يا رب نُبشِّر,   وبقيامتك المُقدَّسة, وصُعُودك إلى السَّموات نعترف, نُسبِّحك, نُباركك,   نشكرك يا رب» .... إلخ. ومع أنَّ الموت والقيامة والصُّعُود *أشياء حدثت بالجسد, وأنَّ التَّسبيح والشُّكر أُمُور خاصَّة باللاهوت*,   إلا أنَّ الذي مات بجسده هو هو الذي نُسبِّحه ... الكلام مُوجَّه لشخصٍ   واحدٍ, هو شخص الكلمة المُتجسِّد الذي مات (بجسده), وقام (بجسده), وصَعد   (بجسده), وله التَّسبيح والبركة والشُّكر. لابد أن يكون المُخلِّص هو الله   نفسه, لأنَّه هو وحده الذي يُمكنه أن يُقدِّم ذبيحة لا محدودة في قيمتها,   بالرَّغم من أنَّها ذبيحة بشرية وبلا عيب، إلا أنَّها إلهية أيضاً لسبب   اتِّحاد اللاهوت بالنّاسوت المُقدَّم كذبيحة,  ولسبب أنَّ الذي قام بتقديم   نفسه عن حياة العالم هو الله الكلمة بحسب  إنسانيته الخاصَّة. وقد ورد في   رسالة القدِّيس كيرلُّس إلى سكسينسوس أسقف  أيقونية الفقرة 13 أنَّ موته  هو  وحده يُعَدّ مُساوياً لحياة الجميع.


​فإذا كان القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي قد قال أن المسامير قد دقت في يديه ورجليه، فلماذا تنكر على المسيحي أن يكون أن المسامير قد دقت في يديه ورجليه؟

ويقول الكاتب أن هذه الأشياء في الواقع حدثت لجسده، فهل لا ترى كلمة "جسده" أم انك تتعامى؟ ويقول أن هذه الأشياء حدثت بالجسد، ويقول أيضا على أشياء أخرى أنها حدثت باللاهوت، فكيف تنكر على المسيحي هذا الإستخدام أيها الجاهل؟




> [FONT=&quot]12 – [/FONT]يقول ميمو، أن الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك يقولون على مريم أنها أم الله لأنها ولدت اللاهوت متحداً بالناسوت..


 وهذه العبارة تحتاج دقة في التعبير، فالأصح أن يقال "لأنها ولدت الناسوت  متحداً باللاهوت" ولهذا فهى ليست أماً (أي أصل) للاهوت  بل للناسوت (على الرغم من أن  هذا الناسوت متحد باللاهوت) لأن فعل الأمومة  وقع على الناسوت، فمنها أخذ  المسيح ناسوته، لكن الآب هو أبو المسيح من  جهة اللاهوت لأن أقنوم الإبن هو  إبناً للآب في الجوهر الألهي الواحد...

بكدا إنتهت أول محاضرة و الرد عليها , إذا كان أحد لديه  شبهة في هذه المحاضرة لم يُرد عليها رجائ وضع الشبهة في مشاركة فوراً ليتم  الرد عليها مع بقية الشبهات

مجداً للثالوث الأقدس

شكراً لأستاذي الغالي *Molka Molkan* الذي ساعدني في الرد و تابع معي خطوة بخطوة مُضيفاً تعليقاته و مازال يُتابع معي أيضاً للأجزاء التالية​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يناير 2013)

أجريت بعض التعديلات وقسمت الرد على مشاركتين..


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 يناير 2013)

*





"ومن ثم فإنه لعدل وحق أن نسمّي القديسة مريم والدة الإله θεοτόκος، لأن هذا الاسم يوطّد سرّ التدبير كلّه، فإذا كانت الولادة والدة الإله، فالمولود منها إله بكامله وإنسانٌ أيضاً بكامله. وإلا كيف قد وُلد من امرأة الإله الذي له الوجود قبل الدهور، إذا لم يكن إنساناً؟ وإنه لواضح أنّ ابن الإنسان إنسان. وإذا كان المولود من امرأة هو نفسه إله فتتضح وحدة المولود من الله الآب بحسب الجوهر الإلهي والأزلي والمولود في آخر الأيام من البتول بحسب الجوهر الذي بدؤه في الزمن أي الناسوت. وهذا مما يدلّ على أقنوم واحد وطبيعتين وولادتين في ربّنا يسوع المسيح."

من كتاب "المئة مقالة في الإيمان الأرثوذوكسي" للقديس يوحنا الدمشقي.

رد رائع أخي عبد المسيح.*


----------



## e-Sword (8 يناير 2013)

*رد جبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار يا استــــــــــــــــاذنا عـــــــــــبد المســـــــــيح *

اريد اضافة بسيطة جدا على قد ضعفى



> [FONT=&quot]4 – هل يوجد تميز بين لاهوت الآب و الابن و لاهوت الروح القدس ؟[/FONT]








المرجع : موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس اللاهوت العقيدى الجزء الأول لاهوت السيد المسيح للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس ص 651















المرجع : علم اللاهوت بحسب معتقد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المجلد الأول الطبعة الرابعة لميخائيل مينا ص 169-170







المرجع : موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس اللاهوت العقيدى الجزء الأول لاهوت السيد المسيح للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس ص 620



> [FONT=&quot]3 – هل معنى أن الابن هو الذي تجسد أنه انفصل عن الآب ؟ [/FONT]









المرجع : علم اللاهوت بحسب معتقد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المجلد الأول الطبعة الرابعة لميخائيل مينا ص 165











المرجع : علم اللاهوت بحسب معتقد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المجلد الأول الطبعة الرابعة لميخائيل مينا ص 209-210






المرجع : علم اللاهوت بحسب معتقد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المجلد الأول الطبعة الرابعة لميخائيل مينا ص 306









المرجع : علم اللاهوت بحسب معتقد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المجلد الأول الطبعة الرابعة لميخائيل مينا ص 342
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يناير 2013)

هو ربنا واعدنا بالاطفال يتكلمو فدينا دوما؟
طالما مش فاهمين شىء بيتكلمو فيهليه
موضوع مميز اخى الغالى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## e-Sword (10 يناير 2013)

> [FONT=&quot] ازاي الاتحاد بدون اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ؟[/FONT]

























   المرجع : موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس اللاهوت المقارن الأنبا غريغوريوس 
 ص 231- 232 






















   المرجع : موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس اللاهوت المقارن الأنبا غريغوريوس ص 296-297 
















   المرجع : موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس اللاهوت المقارن الأنبا غريغوريوس ص 208-207 










   المرجع : موسوعة الأنبا غريغوريوس اللاهوت المقارن الأنبا غريغوريوس ص 258

​


----------

